# win 17 wsm



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Recived my 17 win wsm barrel today --under 3 weeks ---24" ST-they upgraded it from BL cause they were out of BL so made it in ST at the same cost--they did call and asked if that would be ok--I was happy----I mounted it on the frame and put the scope on---will break the barrel in tomorrow---there inst are to clean the barrel every shot for the first 15 shots and clean every 3-5 shots for the next 50 shots--they say that after this procedure- my new custom barrel is broken -in---and will shoot its best group---accuracy report coming in the next few days---------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, should be fun.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like a fun shooter.........


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck Skip, I don't clean mine per say but did run a couple dry patches down it after shooting the first 8.

how is ammo in your neck of the woods?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That was quick !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Who made the barrel, Skip??

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*MGM----match grade machine Scotty------they make all kinds of contender and encore barrels---their out of Saint George UT------SITE WWW.MATCHGRADEMACHINE.COM---Fred pd 19.50 a box here*


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats, I'm still looking for 1 out here maybe 2 one for a buddy for Christmas. Post plenty of pics.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

MGM ---good choice.. I like their work... Bellm TC's & E.A. Brown are the other custom barrel makers that I use, too.... :teeth:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here' a pic of my 3 shot group a 50 yds after break in of my T/C contender barrel--win 17 wsm--following the break in procedures proves that it works on a new barrel and if i do a trigger job it will tighten this group up also :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm happy with my new barrel--Thank you MGM for a fine product-------------sb p.s. well under 1/2" at 100 yds*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's looking good!!! Can't wait to see what it does on a critter.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good there Skip, watch out critters.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work Skip!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is deffinately a keeper. Yoteys beware........................he's coming for you...............


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice shooting, Skip!!! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chipmunks beware ! 
Nice shooting Skip.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice! Good grouping man!


----------

